# Fisherman's Partner sucht Mitarbeiter



## Thomas. (8. Juli 2020)

*leistungsorientierte* *Vergütung   *


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

...und du stehst immer dann im Laden, wenn deine Kumpels fischen gehen.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> *leistungsorientierte* *Vergütung  *





Andal schrieb:


> ...und du stehst immer dann im Laden, wenn deine Kumpels fischen gehen.





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Haben wir Ihr Interesse geweckt?


mit Sicherheit meins nicht


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte zweimal ein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht. Jedes Mal hat das Hobby bös gelitten. Sowohl im Fahrradladen, als auch in der Skischule.


----------



## cocorell (8. Juli 2020)

Das ist doch eine ganz normale Stellenausschreibung!
Das leistungsbezogene Bezahlung hier arbeiten auf Provision bedeutet ist doch klar. So ist es eben im Vertrieb, es sei man arbeitet im Supermarkt an der Kasse! Was ich jetzt nicht negativ verstanden wissen möchte!
Tja und wenn die Kumpels angeln oder im Biergarten sitzen ist auch nicht das große Thema. Leute die im Schichtbetrieb arbeiten kennen das nur zu gut. Ohne bezahlten Job bezahlt sich nicht die Miete, der Kühlschrank wird von alleine auch nicht voll und die Gebühren für den Angelverein zahlt auch kein anderer!


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

So isses! Aber als Rentner darf man (da) lästern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine ganz normale Stellenausschreibung!
> Das leistungsbezogene Bezahlung hier arbeiten auf Provision bedeutet ist doch klar. So ist es eben im Vertrieb, es sei man arbeitet im Supermarkt an der Kasse! Was ich jetzt nicht negativ verstanden wissen möchte!
> Tja und wenn die Kumpels angeln oder im Biergarten sitzen ist auch nicht das große Thema. Leute die im Schichtbetrieb arbeiten kennen das nur zu gut. Ohne bezahlten Job bezahlt sich nicht die Miete, der Kühlschrank wird von alleine auch nicht voll und die Gebühren für den Angelverein zahlt auch kein anderer!


 
SO sehe ich das auch! Wahrscheinlich muß man nicht JEDEN Samstag rein, evtl. nur jeden zweiten... 
Werde mich mal unverbindlich bewerben... Bei unseren FP-Shop in Nürnberg ist das nächste Gewässer bloß 300m von diesem entfernt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2020)

Klärt mich mal bitte auf.

Was bedeutet "leistungsorientierte" Bezahlung konkret?

Ich denke, ein Grundgehalt ist im Arbeitsvertrag angegeben?!

Oder drängeln sich die Mitarbeiter im Laden um jeden Kunden und "kämpfen" nur um Provision???

Wer dann zum Schluss kassiert , bekommt nen Kunden gutgeschrieben - oder watt soll das?

Würde mich mal bitte einer aus der Branche aufklären?

R.S.


----------



## Mescalero (8. Juli 2020)

Sicher gibts ein Grundgehalt, vermutlich Mindestlohn. 
Sog. Leistungsentgelt gibt es ja mittlerweile praktisch überall, sogar im sozialen Bereich hat man Methoden ersonnen, um Leistung qualifitativ bewerten zu können, angeblich. 
Im Verkauf läuft das bestimmt über Provisionen.


----------



## Andal (8. Juli 2020)

Das erklärt dann auch sicher das Verhalten jenes Jünglings, der vor vielen Jahren in der FP Niederlassung in Parsdorf tätigt war. Dort hatten sie gewiss nicht wenige Ruten, die sie feil boten. Blieb man bei einer stehen, oder berührte sie gar, erschien, wie aus dem Nichts, eben dieser eine Jüngling und schleuderte einem den unwiderstehlichen Satz zu "De hobi a schon g'fischt, de is guad!"

Ich hab's dann mal hochgerechnet und kam zum Ende, dass er bei einer durchschnittlichen Angeldauer von 5 min. an die 80 Jahre alt sein müsste. Bei so viel Kompetenz ist man dann glatt erschlagen. Ebenso wie bei der Kassiererin, bei der sich kein Kunde so ganz sicher war, ob sie es wusste, dass sie in einem Angelladen schafft.

Offensichtlich scheint man nun diese Fachkräfte zu ersetzen. Ich wünsche dem FP dabei bestes Gelingen!


----------



## cocorell (9. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das erklärt dann auch sicher das Verhalten jenes Jünglings, der vor vielen Jahren in der FP Niederlassung in Parsdorf tätigt war. Dort hatten sie gewiss nicht wenige Ruten, die sie feil boten. Blieb man bei einer stehen, oder berührte sie gar, erschien, wie aus dem Nichts, eben dieser eine Jüngling und schleuderte einem den unwiderstehlichen Satz zu "De hobi a schon g'fischt, de is guad!"
> 
> Ich hab's dann mal hochgerechnet und kam zum Ende, dass er bei einer durchschnittlichen Angeldauer von 5 min. an die 80 Jahre alt sein müsste. Bei so viel Kompetenz ist man dann glatt erschlagen. Ebenso wie bei der Kassiererin, bei der sich kein Kunde so ganz sicher war, ob sie es wusste, dass sie in einem Angelladen schafft.
> 
> Offensichtlich scheint man nun diese Fachkräfte zu ersetzen. Ich wünsche dem FP dabei bestes Gelingen!




Und andere Kunden ärgern sich z.B. in den Baumärkten das das s.g. Fachpersonal vorm Kunden flüchtet, wenn der Kunde mit Auftrag droht!
Als Kunde habe ich immer die Möglichkeit und das Recht dem Verkäufer zu sagen " i.M. benötige ich keine Beratung, ich möchte mich erstmal nur umschauen"!
Natürlich ist es einfacher zu einem Festgehalt zu arbeiten oder von einer Behörde ein monatlich " sichers Einkommen" zu erhalten!
Trotzdem sehe ich an der Stellenausschreibung nichts verferwliches oder gar sittenwidriges! Man muss sich ja nicht auf diesen Job bewerben! Wer lieber angeln geht anstatt zu arbeiten der soll es so machen! Dazu brauch ich keine mathematische Hochrechnungen aufstellen!

Der Vertrieb lebt von den getätigten Verkäufen und vom Umsatz, denn die Gehälter werden immer vom Kunden bezahlt, auch wenn einige das anders sehen!
Zu einer leistungsorientierten Bezahlung gehört fast immer ein Basisgehalt, oder es wird zu 100% auf Provision gearbeitet, wie z.B. in der Versicherungsbranche. Dieses Basisgehalt steigert sich dann je nach getätigtem Umsatz. Das bedeutet aber nicht das die Verkäufer sich um die Kunden schlagen! Viele Vertriebler, die auf Provision arbeiten, haben dadurch ein erheblich höheres Einkommen als jemand der jeden Monat seinen Festlohn erhält! Das das arbeiten auf Provision wesentlich härter ist als ein Festgehalt zu erhalten ist klar. Nicht jeder ist für so einen Job geschaffen. Viele brauchen die "kalkulierbare Sicherheit" die ein Festgehalt mit sich bringt!
Von nix kommt eben nix! Auch wenn er noch so gut angeln kann!


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juli 2020)

cocorell schrieb:


> Trotzdem sehe ich an der Stellenausschreibung nichts verferwliches oder gar sittenwidriges! Man muss sich ja nicht auf diesen Job bewerben!


du hast völlig recht, verferwliches oder sittenwidriges ist da Garnichts.
aber seien wir mal ehrlich das ist ehr ein Job für die Jüngeren unter uns die sich noch finden müssen oder Hausfrauen die sich was dazu verdienen(wie Andal schon schrieb, Jünglinge u. Hausfrauen) , verdienen wird man letztendlich nicht die Welt und ob ein Familien Vater mit vielleicht 3 Kindern mit der Kohle die er da verdient sich etwas leisten kann bezweifle ich stark(wenn die Frau nicht einen gut bezahlten Job hat) , wie soll das auch gehen egal ob FP, Askari oder wie sie alle heißen, bei den Preisen die Teilweise dort aufgerufen werden kann nicht viel hängen bleiben, und ganz wichtig anders als bei Versicherungen ist die Angel Branche ein Saisongeschäft wo ich vielleicht 2-4 Monate im Jahr was mehr verdienen kann.
aber du hast recht, Man muss sich ja nicht auf diesen Job bewerben! aber man kann ja mal drüber reden


----------



## cocorell (9. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> du hast völlig recht, verferwliches oder sittenwidriges ist da Garnichts.
> aber seien wir mal ehrlich das ist ehr ein Job für die Jüngeren unter uns die sich noch finden müssen oder Hausfrauen die sich was dazu verdienen(wie Andal schon schrieb, Jünglinge u. Hausfrauen) , verdienen wird man letztendlich nicht die Welt und ob ein Familien Vater mit vielleicht 3 Kindern mit der Kohle die er da verdient sich etwas leisten kann bezweifle ich stark(wenn die Frau nicht einen gut bezahlten Job hat) , wie soll das auch gehen egal ob FP, Askari oder wie sie alle heißen, bei den Preisen die Teilweise dort aufgerufen werden kann nicht viel hängen bleiben, und ganz wichtig anders als bei Versicherungen ist die Angel Branche ein Saisongeschäft wo ich vielleicht 2-4 Monate im Jahr was mehr verdienen kann.
> aber du hast recht, Man muss sich ja nicht auf diesen Job bewerben! aber man kann ja mal drüber reden




Sicherlich, man kann über alles reden. Auch wissen wir nichts über die Höhe der leistungsgerechten Bezahlung! Von daher ist alles nur Spekulation!
Ob man deswegen einen Job schlechtreden muss ist da eine andere Frage! Es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden der für sich erkennt das dieser Job SEIN Job ist!
Oder es ist nur ein Job wie viele andere auch um überhaupt einen Job zu haben um sich dann, aus der "gesicherten Position heraus) anderwärtig zu bewerben!
Es macht sich immer besser aus einem bestehenden Arbeitsverhältnis neu zu orientieren als das man in seiner Bewerbung " arbeitssuchend" stehen hat!


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2020)

Es kann halt nicht jeder als Manager, Betriebsleiter oder Börsenspekulant arbeiten wie der Rest von euch. Und auch zum Rentner oder Privatier fehlen einigen die Vorraussetzungen


----------



## cocorell (9. Juli 2020)

daci7 schrieb:


> Es kann halt nicht jeder als Manager, Betriebsleiter oder Börsenspekulant arbeiten wie der Rest von euch. Und auch zum Rentner oder Privatier fehlen einigen die Vorraussetzungen


Völlig richtig. Jede Tätigkeit hat ihren Wert und sollte auch Wertschätzung erfahren, denn was wäre z. B. die tollsten Chefetage ohne die Reinigungskräfte die Tag für Tag hinter den hohen Damen und Herren aufräumen und sauber machen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

Diese Arbeit wäre Nichts für mich.

Wenn man Angst haben muss, seine monatlichen Fixkosten decken zu können - eben auf Provisionsbasis "anschaffen" zu müssen mit der Hoffnung,

das was hängenbleibt, trägt man sein permanentes existentzielles Risiko.

In diesem Fall müssten die sich einen anderen hochkompetenten Abenteurer suchen ( bspw. einen Teamangelnden Jüngling )


----------



## Mescalero (9. Juli 2020)

Das ist gar nicht der springende Punkt, finde ich. Es geht nicht darum, bestimmte Tätigkeiten abzuwerten oder Berufe mit unterschiedlichen Images zu versehen.

In der Anzeige wird mit „leistungsorientierter Vergütung“ geworben und das ist diskussionswürdig, auch wenn die konkreten Konditionen unbekannt sind. Diese Formulierung suggeriert nämlich, dass Mitarbeiter viel verdienen, wenn sie „Leistung“ bringen und wenig, wenn diese nicht definierte Leistung unzureichend erbracht wird.
Ja, sowas ist üblich, weiß ich. Es ist aber letztlich nichts anderes als ein Werkzeug, um Mitarbeiter einem immensen Druck auszusetzen und daher in meinen Augen moralisch abzulehnen. Zumal „Leistung“ meist nur mit Umsatz gleichgestellt wird, nicht aber z.B. mit fachkundiger Beratung oder Reklamationsabwicklung etc.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

Sehe ich auch so.

Die Anzeige wirkt auf die Verdienstmöglichkeiten bezogen , irgendwie nebulös.

Und für meinen Geschmack in der Form nicht seriös.

Da reiht sich die Außendarstellung mit dem mir unangenehmen "Fingerzeig" und der knalligen Farbe -für mich-

nahtlos mit ein. Zudem möchte ich als Kunde nicht von einem "Provisionsler" was ggf. aufgeschwatzt bekommen ...schonmal an die Kundenseite gedacht?

R.S.


----------



## degl (9. Juli 2020)

Es gibt immer den "Mindestlohn" und der orientiert sich an das im Einzelhandel übliche Niveau...........

gruß degl


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

degl schrieb:


> Es gibt immer den "Mindestlohn" und der orientiert sich an das im Einzelhandel übliche Niveau...........
> 
> gruß degl



Mindestlohn orientiert sich nicht am Einzelhandel - Mindestlohn ist vorgeschrieben , m.M. nach


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Geschmeidig bleiben!

Es geht schlicht um die Tätigkeit im Handel in einer hobbymäßig verbandelten Branche. Ob der Laden FP, Huber, oder Meier heißt. spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Auf Dauer ist es einfach nicht so prickelnd, wenn dich die eine Hälfte deiner Bekannten nur noch kennt, weil es die Hoffnung auf satte Rabatte nährt und dich die andere Hälfte nicht mehr kennt, weil du an bestimmten Tagen eh immer im Geschäft stehst.

Just mx two cents.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juli 2020)

Servus,
Ich glaube es gibt teilweise falsche Vorstellungen, was das Wort "leistungsbezogen" angeht.
Mein letzter Job vor der Rente hatte auch eine leistungsbezogene Komponente. Fand ich überhaupt nicht negativ weil es nur den Gruppen-Akord Anteil betraf. Letztlich haben wir als Gruppe damit gesteuert, ob wir am Monatsende 100% (Grundlohn) + 10% oder auch mal 100% + 20% (= Obergrenze) verdient haben. Am Ende waren es also grade mal 10% vom Bruttoentgeld, was leistungsbezogen war.
 Will heißen, leistungsbezogen muß nichts negatives für den Arbeitnehmer bedeuten, im konkreten Fall hier wirds am ehesten einfach ne Umsatzbeteiligung sein.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

"Leistungsbezogen" und "teamfähig" muss man nur heute etwas anders definieren, als noch vor Jahren.

Einmal nicht vorauseilend "Ja!" geschrien und schon giltst du als nicht besonders leistungswillig. Als teamfähig gilt auch nur noch der, der sich für alles und jeden den Allerwertesten aufreisst, selber aber auf Ansprüche selbstverständlich verzichtet. Alles für den CEO, alles für die Teilhaber!


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Am besten gleich beim Einstellungsgespräch fragen, "Wie viel Geld darf ich zum Monatsanfang mitbringen?"


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

Ein ggf. Experte auf seinem Gebiet ( Langjähriger Allround-Angler mit Abitur und xy Ausbildung ) stellt sich nicht für 9,35 vor Steuern in eine Lagerhalle und biedert sich der Kundschaft an.

Netto-Auszahlung von € 1179,00 - dafür reißen sich die Wenigsten den Pöppes auf.

Dies ist nur meine Meinung - jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen !


----------



## Thomas. (9. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Ich glaube es gibt teilweise falsche Vorstellungen, was das Wort "leistungsbezogen" angeht.
> Mein letzter Job vor der Rente hatte auch eine leistungsbezogene Komponente. Fand ich überhaupt nicht negativ weil es nur den Gruppen-Akord Anteil betraf. Letztlich haben wir als Gruppe damit gesteuert, ob wir am Monatsende 100% (Grundlohn) + 10% oder auch mal 100% + 20% (= Obergrenze) verdient haben. Am Ende waren es also grade mal 10% vom Bruttoentgeld, was leistungsbezogen war.
> Will heißen, leistungsbezogen muß nichts negatives für den Arbeitnehmer bedeuten, im konkreten Fall hier wirds am ehesten einfach ne Umsatzbeteiligung sein.


Gruppen-Akkord ist das schlimmste was es *meiner Meinung *nach gibt, habe sowas 4,5 Jahre mitgemacht, 10 unterschiedliche Leute unter einem Dach zubekommen ist ohne stress purr unmöglich, die einen müssen ihre Hütte abbezahlen geben gas die andern haben kein Bock zwei fehlen immer (Krank o. Urlaub) und einer hat immer einen schlechten Tag, und ein mal im Jahr kam dann jemand von der Firmen Leitung mit dem Spruch man müsse % verkaufen oder der REFAmann stand da.


----------



## degl (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mindestlohn orientiert sich nicht am Einzelhandel - Mindestlohn ist vorgeschrieben , m.M. nach



Es gibt in den meisten Branchen einen tariflichen Mindestlohn.........der liegt oft höher als der gesetzl. Mindestlohn

gruß degl


----------



## degl (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ein ggf. Experte auf seinem Gebiet ( Langjähriger Allround-Angler mit Abitur und xy Ausbildung ) stellt sich nicht für 9,35 vor Steuern in eine Lagerhalle und biedert sich der Kundschaft an.
> 
> Netto-Auszahlung von € 1179,00 - dafür reißen sich die Wenigsten den Pöppes auf.
> 
> Dies ist nur meine Meinung - jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen !



Liegst da garnich so weit weg...........

gruß degl


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Netto-Auszahlung von € 1179,00 - dafür reißen sich die Wenigsten den Pöppes auf.
> 
> Dies ist nur meine Meinung - jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen !


Ich glaub Du redest hier von einem hohen Ross aus, die allermeisten in unserem Land "verdienen" um diese ecke ! Ich habe dies auch Jahrelang erlebt und hab jeden "einigermaßen" Job angenommen. Nicht weil es mir gefiel, sondern damit ich hier meine Familie "am Kacken" gehalten habe ! Und ICH glaube, dass dieser Job mitnichten soo schlecht bezahlt wird.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Auch ein Job, selbst wenn er 2000,- € netto einbringt, kann unter dem Strich miserabel bezahlt sein. Es kommt immer auf die Umstände und Arbeitsbedingungen an!


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> *Ich glaub Du redest hier von einem hohen Ross *aus, die allermeisten in unserem Land "verdienen" um diese ecke ! Ich habe dies auch Jahrelang erlebt und hab jeden "einigermaßen" Job angenommen. Nicht weil es mir gefiel, sondern damit ich hier meine Familie "am Kacken" gehalten habe ! Und ICH glaube, dass dieser Job mitnichten soo schlecht bezahlt wird.



In keinster Weise ! ( "hohes Ross" )

Wenn man gezwungen ist, zu dem Lohn zu arbeiten , ein ggf. Haus abzubezahlen ( oder Miete ) , Familie etc. reicht das kaum zu einem stressfreien , guten Leben !

Also nicht falsch verstehen , es geht um bessere Lohnaussichten !

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man für gutes Personal eben auch gutes Geld in die Hand nehmen muss - als Unternehmer hat man Sorgfaltspflichten und wenn ich meinen Gegenüber menschlich nicht erreiche ( stressiges Arbeitsklima , Druck , Drohungen, Mobbing bspw. ) , versage ich als Chef.

Und darunter fällt für mich auch ein ( zu ) geringer Lohn !

R.S.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> In keinster Weise ! ( "hohes Ross" )
> 
> Wenn man gezwungen ist, zu dem Lohn zu arbeiten , ein ggf. Haus abzubezahlen ( oder Miete ) , Familie etc. reicht das kaum zu einem stressfreien , guten Leben !
> 
> ...


"Ich, der Big Boss, fahre mit dem Benz aufs Scheisshaus. Wie Du, der gemeine Muschkote, in die Arbeit kommst, juckt mich ja gleich gar nicht!"

...oder das Prinzip Aldi & Co. - wo gleich alles unter der permanenten Knickerei und den Depotismus der Bosse zu leiden hat.

Wie dem auch immer sei, am Verfahren des Gründers der Fa. Bosch ist leider die Zeit vorbei gegangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal bitte auf.
> 
> Was bedeutet "leistungsorientierte" Bezahlung konkret?
> 
> ...



Ich tippe mal darauf, das es sich um eine leistungsbezogene Provision auf dem Gewinn/Umsatz der Filiale handelt. 1% für Teamleiter, 0,5% für Festangestellte, 0,000001% für den Azubi mit den meisten Stunden, 0,0000000% für die 17 Praktikanten. Dieses Modell ist mir aus einigen Unternehmen im Handel geläufig, die Auszahlung kann monatlich, aber auch jährlich geschehen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> In keinster Weise ! ( "hohes Ross" )
> 
> Wenn man gezwungen ist, zu dem Lohn zu arbeiten , ein ggf. Haus abzubezahlen ( oder Miete ) , Familie etc. reicht das kaum zu einem stressfreien , guten Leben !
> 
> ...


okay, wahrscheinlich zuviel interpretiert, dem punkt stimm ich zu  
Es ist aber auch immer das, was man daraus macht, selbst der Millionär sucht oft noch nach einem stressfreien, guten Leben ! 
Du wirst bestimmt viele Menschen in äquivalenten Jobs finden und feststellen, dass sie damit zufrieden sind, dass heißt ja nicht dass sie sich gut bezahlt fühlen, aber sie mögen ihre Aufgabe. Und der oben ausgeschriebene Job macht auf mich nicht den Eindruck, dass hier Stress und miese Bezahlung einhergehen......


----------



## 50er-Jäger (9. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> "Ich, der Big Boss, fahre mit dem Benz aufs Scheisshaus. Wie Du, der gemeine Muschkote, in die Arbeit kommst, juckt mich ja gleich gar nicht!"
> 
> ...oder das Prinzip Aldi & Co. - wo gleich alles unter der permanenten Knickerei und den Depotismus der Bosse zu leiden hat.
> 
> Wie dem auch immer sei, am Verfahren des Gründers der Fa. Bosch ist leider die Zeit vorbei gegangen.




Also was Aldi betrifft, wirst du keine anderen Discounter oder Supermarkt finden der besser zahlt als Aldi, die zahlen nicht schlecht...
Man kann Aldi vieles vorwerfen, aber die Bezahlung ist einiges mehr als bei der Konkurrenz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Also was Aldi betrifft, wirst du keine anderen Discounter oder Supermarkt finden der besser zahlt als Aldi, die zahlen nicht schlecht...
> Man kann Aldi vieles vorwerfen, aber die Bezahlung ist einiges mehr als bei der Konkurrenz.



Lidl zahlt auch sehr gut, selbst KIK kennt faire Löhne. Das Problem im Handel ist eher, das eine teilweise gute Bezahlung über einen absolut geringen Personalstamm ausgeglichen wird. Discounter trimmen ihren Azubis schon im ersten Jahr auf maximale Verantwortung, inklusive Einarbeitung von Teilzeitkräften und volle Kontrolle über den Laden ohne begleitende Teamleitung in den Schichten. Kommt der Azubi mit diesen überhöhten Aufgaben nicht klar, wird er vor dem dritten Lehrjahr mit Abschluss nur als Verkäufer ersetzt (Verkäufer ist eigenständiger Beruf, EHK wird idr. nach dem zweiten Jahr aufgesockelt).

Auf dem Land gibt es sogar Filialen von diversen Ketten, wo nur 4 (!!!) Angestellte im Schichtwechsel die Ladenöffnungszeiten von 08.00Uhr bis 20.00Uhr schmeißen. Aldi ist auch so ein Kanidat, wo zwar viel Verdient wird, du aber auch mit wenig Personal ein steinbruchähnliches Pensum unter maximalem Druck bewältigen darfst. Wer nicht mitzieht, wird halt gefeuert, denn eines ist sicher: Gute und qualifizierte Mitarbeiter sind zwar wichtig, der Handel fördert aber lieber die Bilanzen, wie das Betriebsklima oder gute Arbeitsbedingungen! Versuch mal einen Betriebsrat bei einem Discounter zu gründen und schau was passiert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juli 2020)

Fanatisch Fishking

Du kannst ja sogar mal was vernünftiges Posten zur Abwechslung.
*
Edit by Mod! Nettiquette beachten!!!*

Hochachtungsvoll !!!

R.S.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juli 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fanatisch Fishking
> 
> Du kannst ja sogar mal was vernünftiges Posten zur Abwechslung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juli 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Gruppen-Akkord ist das schlimmste was es *meiner Meinung *nach gibt, habe sowas 4,5 Jahre mitgemacht, 10 unterschiedliche Leute unter einem Dach zubekommen ist ohne stress purr unmöglich, die einen müssen ihre Hütte abbezahlen geben gas die andern haben kein Bock zwei fehlen immer (Krank o. Urlaub) und einer hat immer einen schlechten Tag, und ein mal im Jahr kam dann jemand von der Firmen Leitung mit dem Spruch man müsse % verkaufen oder der REFAmann stand da.


Jojo, weiss ich...und der Vorarbeiter, bei uns nannte man ihn süffisanterweise Zellensprecher , lässt sich immer schön mit durch ziehen. Hab den Mist nach den schönen Einzel-Akord Zeiten noch knapp 10 Jahre ertragen und musste dann in Frührente, so kaputt hab ich mich dabei malocht. Hab' aber noch Glück gehabt, meine halbe Schicht von damals ist schon unter der Erde...
Aber das ist OT, ich hab in meinem Post nur erklären wollen, das "leistungsgerecht" nicht heissen muß, daß die *komplette* Entlohnung über irgendwelche Leistungskriterien berechnet werden muss. Üblicherweise sind es nur kleinere Anteile der Löhnung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Juli 2020)

@mod - da brauchst Du nicht editieren - F.F. und ich ordnen das schon richtig ein - kleine Insider und niemals böse gemeint , eher freundlichster Sarkasmus oder auch  (beidseitiger) rustikaler Humor 

R..s


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juli 2020)

Also eine Bewerbung per E-Mail funktioniert trotz richtiger Adresseingabe (2x!) schon mal nicht... Mail wurde NICHT ausgeliefert, stattdessen kamen nur Fehlermeldungen....


----------

